# RS232 auf USB Adapter (mit externer Stromquelle?) gesucht



## rune (30 November 2017)

Moin,
um meine S7 mit RS-232 Schnittstelle an ein Entwicklerboard anzuschließen wäre eine Möglichkeit praktisch, dass TX, RX (& GND) Signal auf USB umzuwandeln. Gibt es hierfür eine brauchbare Lösung? Konnte leider immer nur den umgekehrten Weg finden und dann auch quasi immer mit einem PC und Treiber auf RS232 Seite. Auf dem Board wandelt ein CP2102 das Signal auch wieder zu TX und RX um, ein Aufbrechen dieser Leitungen ist jedoch nicht praktikabel. Ich meine, dass hierfür dann ja auch eine externe Spannungsversorgung notwendig wäre, da die Versorgung ja schlecht über das TX-Signal laufen kann (oder doch???).
Theoretisch wären auch RS422/485 als Protokoll möglich.

Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus
und mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Rune


----------



## rune (13 Dezember 2017)

Brauche immer noch ein solches Kabel. Mittlerweile bin ich mir sicher, dass der Adapter eine externe Spannungsquelle benötigt.

Wenn niemand weiß ob es einen solchen Adapter gibt, wäre es möglich den USB-Pin für die 5V direkt an eine 5V-Quelle anzuschließen?



Einmal nochmal das Problem kurz gefasst:
Auf RS232 Seite kann ich den Adapter einfach an die Steuerung anschließen, auf USB-Seite erwartet das anzuschließende Board aber eine Stromversorgung über USB. Diese müsste der Adapter irgendwie auf den dazugehörigen USB-Pin legen können.


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 Dezember 2017)

Das wird vermutlich gar nicht gehen, da ein solcher Wandler dann auch die Funktionalität eines USB-Hosts zur Verfügung stellen müsste damit der CP2102 arbeitet und sowas gibt es meine ich nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (13 Dezember 2017)

Moin,

vielleicht versteht Dich auch niemand (so wie ich)?
Vielleicht schreibst Du nochmal genauer, was Du verbinden willst. Also welche "S7" genau von welcher Schnittstelle zu welchem "Entwicklerboard" an welche Schnittstelle. Und welches Protokoll und/oder welche Daten Du darüber transportieren willst. Und warum da USB eine Rolle spielen soll.

RS422 und RS485 sind kein Protokoll sondern physikalische Schnittstellen.

Harald


----------



## LargoD (13 Dezember 2017)

Wie Oliver schon schrieb: Das klappt nicht.
Mit der Stromversorgung allein ist es nicht getan, Du brauchst einen USB-Host.
Ein CP2102 ist "nur"ein USB-Client und ein USB-Seriell-Wandler ist auch nur ein Client.
Zwei Clients können nicht ohne Host miteinander kommunizieren.
In diesem älteren Artikel ist das kurz erklärt.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## rune (13 Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank schon einmal, mit der USB-Kommunikation kenne ich mich leider nämlich auch noch kaum bis überhaupt nicht aus.

Dann führe ich mal etwas aus:

Bei der Peripherie handelt es sich um eine ET200 SP, welche über eine S7-300 gesteuert wird. Genauer wird als Modul für die Schnittstelle das CM PTP-Kommunikationsmodul verwendet
 (z.B. hier zu sehen: https://shop.osd-schenck.de/epages/es549793.sf/de_DE/?ObjectID=190583 )

Angeschlossen soll das ganze an ein TRF 7970a EVM von Texas Instruments werden, auf welchem ein msp430f2370-Mikroprozessor werkelt.
Standardmäßig schließt man das Board an einen PC über USB an, hierfür ist der CP2102 verbaut, welcher das USB-Signal in Transistorlogik umwandelt.
Leider sollen die Leitungen zwischen CP2102 und MSP430F2370 unbeschädigt bleiben, daher ist es nicht möglich hier einfach das RX und TX-Signal anzuschließen. (So schlägt es z.B. Texas Instruments selber vor).

Im Großen und Ganzen soll die Steuerung am Ende einen Sensor über das RFID-Board auslesen. Ein direktes Ansteuern des RFID-Chips (TRF 7970a), welches über Pins auf dem Board theoretisch möglich wäre, würde die ganze Angelegenheit deutlich verkomplizieren (Die Arbeit erfolg im Rahmen einer Bachelorarbeit).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mein Problem deutlicher darstellen, sonst gerne nachfragen.

Edit:
Vielen Dank für die Antworten, gäbe es "Plug&Play"-Lösungen mit denen man einen Host zwischen RS232/USB-Adapter und dem EVM schalten könnte, der quasi die Kommunikation zwischen beiden Clients abwickelt? Oder ist das völliger Quatsch?


----------



## PN/DP (13 Dezember 2017)

Wenn der CP2102 unbedingt beibehalten werden muß, dann brauchst Du einen USB-Host. Das ET200SP PtP kann die USB-Funktionalität nicht.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß ein "TCP/IP-Ethernet <> USB-Server" eine clevere Möglichkeit wäre, wenn das Steuer-Protokoll auf der TCP/IP-Seite offengelegt ist (habe aber keine Erfahrung damit). Dann bräuchtest Du das ET200SP-PtP-Modul gar nicht. z.B. USB-Server von WuT, vielleicht gibt es auch was ähnliches von Moxa?

Harald


----------



## rune (15 Dezember 2017)

So, Vielen, Vielen Dank! Dann kann ich auch aufhören diesen nicht-existenten Adapter zu suchen!

Der Anstoß mit dem USB-Server ist auch etwas worauf ich aufbauen kann.

Eine allerletzte Frage habe ich dann doch noch zur "RS232 zu USB"-Umwandlung:
Da wir uns eh im Preirahmen um die 300€ befinden:
Rein theoretisch wäre es doch möglich, dass Signal über eine normale RS-232-Schnittstelle an einen PC zu übertragen, welcher dann über einen USB-Host-Controller verfügt und über diesen an das EVM-Board angeschlossen ist. So hätte man ja quasi eine Umwandlung des RS-232 auf ein USB-Signal.
Wäre es also nicht möglich einen Adapter herzustellen, der dies automatisiert übernimmt?

Ich werde erst einmal aber den USB-Server-Ansatz verfolgen und schauen, wie dass umsetzbar wäre.
Ich hoffe ich raube nicht zu viel Zeit mit meinen Fragen!


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2017)

rune schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch wäre es doch möglich, dass Signal über eine normale RS-232-Schnittstelle an einen PC zu übertragen, welcher dann über einen USB-Host-Controller verfügt und über diesen an das EVM-Board angeschlossen ist.


Da müsste auf dem PC "nur" ein Programm laufen, was den Datenverkehr zwischen zwei COM-Schnittstellen kopiert, also z.B. jedes Zeichen was an COM1 empfangen wird an COM2 ausgeben und jedes Zeichen von COM2 an COM1 ausgeben.

Wenn es ein Microcontroller-Board gibt, was einen USB-Host und noch eine serielle Schnittstelle (idealerweise RS232) hat, dann könnte man den Schnittstellen-Kopierer vermutlich selber programmieren.

Harald


----------



## ADS_0x1 (17 Dezember 2017)

Blöder Einwurf von mir: warum nicht gleich ein TCP to RS232?

Ich habe folgenden Adapter im Einsatz:

http://www.usriot.com/p/serial-rs232-rs485-rs422-to-ethernet/

Damit könntest du über die Sps, sofern diese eine PN Schnittstelle besitzt, 1:1 über eine Socket Verbindung die Geräte anbinden. Das Teil hat eine eigene Spannungsversorgung und quasi kannst du auch den gleichen Befehl an mehrere Boxen senden. Und vom PC aus geht das auch ohne Probleme mit Socketverbindungen.

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das für deine Anwendung relevant ist...


----------



## PN/DP (17 Dezember 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich ein TCP to RS232?


deshalb:


rune schrieb:


> Auf dem Board wandelt ein CP2102 das Signal auch wieder zu TX und RX um, ein Aufbrechen dieser Leitungen ist jedoch nicht praktikabel.





rune schrieb:


> Leider sollen die Leitungen zwischen CP2102 und MSP430F2370 unbeschädigt bleiben, daher ist es nicht möglich hier einfach das RX und TX-Signal anzuschließen.



Harald


----------



## ADS_0x1 (17 Dezember 2017)

alles klar, das 'auf dem Board' habe ich jetzt verstanden, sorry.


----------

